# Need to find original artist of traced art



## foxysocks (Sep 6, 2017)

hello
long story short, someone im following on instagram has started to trace art and take commissions for said traced art. They have quite a big following and I want to make a beware post about them before they make any more profit off of stolen art. I found the original art of every drawing but 4, and was wondering if someone could help me find the original of these?
(the accessories are drawn on, they're not on the original art)
thank you so much
-socks


----------



## snailienz (Sep 7, 2017)

It's unfortunate when people do things like this, especially when the artist they're stealing from has kind of the basic "furry" style and can't be easily found. Though, it may also be that they're tracing an actual "base" from deviantart or something. These look familiar to the extent I might have been seeing them for years by now.


----------

